# Hauntiholik's Display



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

It's about time to post my video and pics. I didn't get everything on the video that I wanted but you can get the jist of it.

Daytime pics:
http://www.hauntiholik.com/Display2006/index.html

Video:
http://www.hauntiholik.com/ween2006/Site/ween2006.html


----------



## ScareFX (Aug 18, 2004)

Good stuff Hauntiholik. Very nice display.


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

nice displays , i like your witch.


----------



## Blackwidow (Jul 9, 2005)

Nice work Hauntiholik! Your witch is great and I love your scarecrow w/the JOL head. I bet the kids loved your haunt!


----------



## Dreadnight (Jul 9, 2006)

Hauntaholik, that's great work! The witch is way cool......


----------



## mike (Dec 24, 2005)

Very cool!


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

Thanks everybody.


----------



## slimy (Jul 12, 2006)

Don't know why I didn't post this earlier. 

Good job. I like the stirring witch. 

You done good.


----------



## Fangs (Jun 6, 2006)

Love your pics Haunt! Thanks for sharing them! Unfortunately I can't see the video.... something on my end...  oh well, at least I got to see the pictures :>


----------



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

Great stuff indeed! Two thumbs up! WAY up!


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

Dark Fanged Bat Lady said:


> Love your pics Haunt! Thanks for sharing them! Unfortunately I can't see the video.... something on my end...  oh well, at least I got to see the pictures :>


Fangs - you need the lastest version of quicktime to see it. Sorry


----------



## Fangs (Jun 6, 2006)

Ah.. maybe that is why, I'll try and see what I can figure out... Thanks Haunt! I'm glad I get to look at your pics though! You did some awesome work my friend!  :jol:


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

You do good work there kiddo.


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

Really cool.


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

Thanks!


----------



## mnstrmum (Sep 6, 2005)

Great job....keep up the haunting!!!


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

Good show, I say! Soooo... when you gonna submit this mo'fo' to the DVD.


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

Zombie-F said:


> Good show, I say! Soooo... when you gonna submit this mo'fo' to the DVD.


If you want it Z, you can have it.
I'll see about re-making the video in a format that you want.


----------



## Fangs (Jun 6, 2006)

Yeah!!! I got to see it! You really did an awesome job Haunt! Your witch is sveet! :devil: Nice camera/editing work also!  Can't wait to see it on the DVD! 
 Thanks for letting me know about having the latest player dear, I needed to do that. LOL


----------



## morgan8586 (Aug 30, 2006)

me likey....im a sucker for graveyards......


----------



## Hellrazor (Jun 18, 2006)

Very nice indeed! Way to go!


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

Great job on your haunt! I bought a few of the spell bottle at Micheals. I like what you did with them. Nice display!


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

Thanks!
I keep the bottles and racks in my bedroom the rest of the year so I can enjoy them.


----------



## Empress Nightshade (Jul 25, 2004)

I have a component missing on my Quicktime, so I couldn't see the video. But, I did look at your pics. Awesome! Great job, Honey!


----------



## Samhain (May 28, 2007)

i have to say, I like the little cartoon on your home page, reminds me of myself when I'm at the computer
Great work too by the way


----------



## thenameisaimee (Sep 24, 2006)

Wow, amazing display. I really like it!


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

Thank ye both!


----------

